# Granulate update 1.0 in progress (Kontakt granular synthesis engine)



## willbedford (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,
For the past few weeks I've been working on an update to my granular synthesis engine for Kontakt. This is just a quick post to let you know what's to come.






New Features:

New, shiny user interface
Per-note ADSR (useful for creating naturally-evolving pads)
New asynchronous sample tracking system - In previous versions, the movement speed would be affected by grain density. This is now done in a separate 'thread', so both controls work independently.
Looping waveform button (in previous versions, the playhead would just stop when it got to the end of the sample)
Auto gain reduction - stops the audio building up when set to a high grain density.
Improved parameter scaling, including exponential scaling for some controls. This makes it easier to make finer adjustments for the sample tracking controls.
Option for dynamics to be controlled by velocity.
TEMPO-SYNCED GRAINS! - This was a popular request, and I'm really pleased at how it's turned out.

Lots more pre-made patches.
The first track in this playlist is 100% Granulate presets, and makes use of the new tempo-syncing function.


If you haven't used Granulate yet, the current version (0.2) can be downloaded for free from my website - http://willbedfordmusic.co.uk/granulate.html.

Thanks!


----------



## d.healey (Aug 29, 2015)

Lovely GUI


----------



## willbedford (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you! Love the flexibility too...


----------



## Mundano (Feb 20, 2017)

Is it your Granulate for Kontakt still free to download? 
Best, M


----------



## willbedford (Feb 20, 2017)

Mundano said:


> Is it your Granulate for Kontakt still free to download?
> Best, M


Hi Mundano, the free version is no longer available, but you can get the latest version of Granulate from http://fracturesounds.com/granulate.html

There are many improvements in the paid version. It is much more advanced than the old library.

Many thanks,
Will


----------

